# State Of New Jersey requires license to do trash outs



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

INFORMATION FOR COMMERICAL WASTE TRANSPORTERS ? A-901 License

Companies hauling waste generated by another person are required to obtain a license (commonly referred to as an ?A-901 License?). You must file a Disclosure Statement, obtain a Certificate of Public Convenience and Necessity (CPCN), and file a registration statement with NJDEP and apply for decals. 
A-901 forms and information should be downloaded from the ?Unit Resources? link found below or you may contact the Division of Law?s A-901 Unit located in the Office of the Attorney General at (609) 292-6018. 
http://www.nj.gov/dep/dshw/a901/a901frms.htm


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

A-901 License-is to remove waste that is NOT your property or GENERATED by your actions. Contracted or hired to remove, transport, and dispose of waste. 

A-901 Exempt (Self Generator) License - removing waste generated by the person or company. The exempt form of the A-901 was created for construction waste accumulated during the completion of pr


----------



## NJERPP (Sep 2, 2016)

NJ always had this, they are just trying to enforce it because people ignore it and the state see's a way to make more money.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't posted in quite some time. I've taken a break from preservation for a few months, but yes this is true, I looked into getting this permit a few years ago and I was told the minimum cost is $2k, it takes 9-12 months for approval, and yearly renewal is a minimum of $600-700 per year and none of this goes towards disposal fees which each dump requires a $500 deposit left for dumping fees which gets replenished when they see fit. I'm not sure how anyone does debris removal in NJ without a dumpster especially if they work for nationals or regionals where the max you will see is $35/cy. I used to keep a 30cy dumpster at my house and empty into it to avoid having to get the permit, I hoped I could get a few houses into each dumpster.


----------

